
Transplants Being Planned to Heal Troops' Hidden Wounds - rl3
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/07/health/penis-transplants-being-planned-to-heal-troops-hidden-wounds.html
======
danso
> _Doctors who treat young men wounded in combat say that no matter how bad
> their other injuries are, the first thing the men ask about when they wake
> up from surgery is whether their genitals are intact._

> _“Our young male patients would rather lose both legs and an arm than have a
> urogenital injury,” said Scott E. Skiles, the polytrauma social work
> supervisor at the Veterans Affairs Palo Alto Health Care System._

This is something I frequently wonder about when reading stories of those
maimed in combat, in a way that would almost seemingly affect their pelvic
area (IED that destroys a leg, for example). I wonder if during the interview
with the reporter, who is the side that chooses to omit such a prominent, if
stigmatized detail that might profoundly impact the survivor's day-to-day life
even more than the visible injuries?

